# cranes drivers



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

hi would anyone know of any crane companies in cyprus and what sort of wage would I be on if I found a crane company to work for.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

tonyandjayne said:


> hi would anyone know of any crane companies in cyprus and what sort of wage would I be on if I found a crane company to work for.


There aer four jobs advertised at the moment on the jobs portal that are crane realted (driver, operator, rigger etc). The minimum is 1000 per month and the maximum 1800. Some required Greek as well as English.

Good Luck!


----------



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

kimonas said:


> There aer four jobs advertised at the moment on the jobs portal that are crane realted (driver, operator, rigger etc). The minimum is 1000 per month and the maximum 1800. Some required Greek as well as English.
> 
> Good Luck!


hi how do i look at the job portal i cant seem to find it lol

regards tony


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tonyandjayne said:


> hi how do i look at the job portal i cant seem to find it lol
> 
> regards tony


Go to the sticky post on useful websites.
You will find several jobs websites there including EURES.


----------

